# Caddy Trunk Setups



## CADILLAC_PIMPIN_420 (Jan 21, 2003)

SUP PLAYER'S IM ABOUT TO HOOK UP MY CADDY TRUNK, BUT I WANT SOME IDEAS ON HOW TO SET IT UP, RIGHT NOW I HAVE 2 PUMPS AND 4 BATTERIES, AND IM PUTTING IN 4 6X9's AND 1 12" WOOFER. AND I JUST WANT TO SEE HOW THE HOMIES GOT THERE SETUP's SO HOOK IT UP WITH SOME PICS.. THANKS AGAIN.... PEACE


----------



## CADILLAC_PIMPIN_420 (Jan 21, 2003)

Dam so 193 people looked at this page and no body has any pics of there Caddy trunks?? I know alot of Layitlow guys on here have caddies. Post them up Homies! 

PEACE


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

210 HAVE LOOKED AT IT AND I DONT HAVE ANY PICTURES OF MY OLD SETUP GET MAGAZINE PICTURES AND GET CREATIVE


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 25, 2006)

What year Caddie? If its in the 1993-96 check out www.cusstom.com .


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

1990 Deville, close enough...








And a 1993 Deville...


----------



## CADILLAC_PIMPIN_420 (Jan 21, 2003)

nice setup homie.. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC_PIMPIN_420_@Sep 11 2006, 08:19 AM~6147656
> *nice setup homie..  :thumbsup:
> *


Aint mine but I'd like to claim it! :biggrin:


----------

